# 5 and a half months now.....



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

a couple of pics of our boy at the weekend, thats his fav perch by the window, he is a proper nosy neighbour :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how gorgeous, i bet your proud of him,


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeh we are very proud of him, he is great, had my boyfriedns daughter staying this week and he has been brill with her!!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorgeous, I love akitas. It looks like he's got the rear growth spurt thing that our Zach has, where their back legs grow an inch taller first then their front legs catch up a week later!! lol :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is very handsome - lovely boy


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Stunning dog, what weight do they get to when fully grown? I'm always looking at new breeds to contemplate for the future, but not sure if I could handle a MASSIVE dog...


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Gorgeous looking dog!


----------



## ellen&max (Mar 16, 2009)

Really beautiful dog and great photos.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Gorgeous, I love akitas. It looks like he's got the rear growth spurt thing that our Zach has, where their back legs grow an inch taller first then their front legs catch up a week later!! lol :lol:


Yeh he is level at the mo but his head is growing just now lol it is funny to watch the develop lol


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous dog!!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow!! He is so wonderful hun, an absolute gorgeous dog xxx


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

A very handsome chap


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

he is soooo gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks everybody :lol:


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

What a gorgeous little man!!! I can remember when bear (my BF's dog) was that samll... Hes looks really simlar 2 bear. Beautiful markings aswell and lovely colours!! Bet your well proud

This is bear.. 15 months now!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Chayley said:


> What a gorgeous little man!!! I can remember when bear (my BF's dog) was that samll... Hes looks really simlar 2 bear. Beautiful markings aswell and lovely colours!! Bet your well proud
> 
> This is bear.. 15 months now!


Bear looks lovely too!!!

I just don't feel that he has grown very much recently, maybe its just my eyes though lol im sure will grow big lol


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning dog.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

They grow up so fast - he's a beauty!


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> Bear looks lovely too!!!
> 
> I just don't feel that he has grown very much recently, maybe its just my eyes though lol im sure will grow big lol


LOL... thats probly cos u see him everyday.. im the same with ours people say they've grown and i look at them gone out????? lol. He is a real stunner though!


----------

